# How much are old radiators worth?



## Morning Wood

I just pulled 8 radiators out of my house for a remodel. Gave one to one of my plumbers for his house. What are these things worth? Thought I would try to get rid of them on Craigslist. Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Splinter

About 9 cents a pound. 

I see those dumped in the corners of Home Depot parking lots all the time. 
Now if you find something like this, you could get a few $$ on C-list.


----------



## Morning Wood

Splinter said:


> About 9 cents a pound.
> 
> I see those dumped in the corners of Home Depot parking lots all the time.
> Now if you find something like this, you could get a few $$ on C-list.


So, scrap metal?


----------



## Frank Castle

All depends on what part of the country you are in as to what they are worth to somebody. I had 16 of them, all different sizes and style of ornate. 

Here in the mid-west they really weren't worth much to anybody. At least I couldn't find the right buyer. Except for scrap.

Now in parts of the country that still use steam and hot water heat, they might be worth something. As I had people in New York who wanted them but wouldn't come and get them. And the offers weren't worth me doing much more than pointing at them and saying "have at it".

I let 'em go with the property they were in because it they were more PITA than worth it to move them. If you get anything for them let us know. I'm curious.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Those? Scrap metal. We can buy those here. 

I'd love to find some like Splinter posted.


----------



## Morning Wood

Craigslist. I can scrap them if need be


----------



## Splinter

Kent Whitten said:


> I'd love to find some like Splinter posted.



That's actually a brand new one from Burnham... Homeowner had steam heat in the house originally and loved her little bathroom radiator. 8 years ago they did a big remodel and plumber sticks ugly hot water baseboard against the wainscoting. 

Last year house was flooded during Sandy, so after the rebuild and new heating system installed, I suggested we find a nice ornate radiator to go back in the bathroom.


----------



## hdavis

Depends on location, as noted. Those are plain Jane, so may only be able to get scrap value, BUT the short units that fit under windows can be harder to find. Either way, if they can be converted to hot water (some can, some can't), there may be some interest. Probably no more than $25-50 around here. The fancy ones can get a pretty good price !$100-150.

Try it on Craigslist and see, scrap if no luck.


----------



## Morning Wood

Those are all hot water and not steam anyway.


----------



## dave_dj1

Morning Wood said:


> Those are all hot water and not steam anyway.


Explain? they look like steam radiators to me.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

dave_dj1 said:


> Explain? they look like steam radiators to me.


The bleeder valve opposite the supply inlet is a dead giveaway that it is a hot water boiler, steam radiators would not have one.


----------

